# Kritische Lücke in verbreitetem Shopsystem xt:commerce



## Newsfeed (19 Februar 2011)

Die mit über 100.000 Installationen recht verbreitete Software weist eine Sicherheitslücke auf, über die Angreifer sich den Zugang zu den Shops verschaffen können.

Weiterlesen...


----------

